# 2007 maxima part number



## ryan44 (Jul 20, 2010)

Some nice person hit my car today while at was at work and of course didn't stick around to let me know. http://i.imgur.com/6i2fb.jpg 

I was able to pop out the dent the best I could http://i.imgur.com/PImnp.jpg but for the life of me I can't find the black fog light cover part to order a new one. 

Anyone know what part number these are (drivers side)? Or even exactly what they're called so I can search?

Thanks, Ryan


----------

